# Online recharge after MNP



## Cool Buddy (Aug 10, 2011)

Yesterday I switched from Docomo to Reliance in Kolkata circle. As I have mentioned earlier in some other post, I always use SBI mobile banking to recharge my phone. However, after I switched to Reliance, the recharge failed. I started looking for this and found that most online recharge portals are unable to recharge a ported number. Only freecharge.in says that a ported number can be recharged.

Did anyone else notice this, any suggestions?


----------



## baccilus (Aug 10, 2011)

I couldn't pay my idea bill after porting from Docomo. Could only do it from idea centers.


----------

